# Candle dimensions engineering



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

The goal: Produce candles with a 3/4" base and enough length to burn 3 hours.
I currently use a 3"x3/4" candle "not" made of beeswax. With lots of wax stored up I am ready to pour or dip my own this winter...but am wondering if beeswax burns slower/faster than non-beeswax candles. I haven't seen any molds of this size, so dipping may be my option.
Anyone have any thoughts on how I can produce my own 3 hour candle with a 3/4" base?
Thanks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Test, test test
Beeswax burns 2-3 times longer than a parrifin candle of the same size


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I suspected that I might have to employ the "trial and error" method! Did not realize that beeswax burned longer. Thanks!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Barry, I am curious, why the 3 hour timeing? 
Did you specifically want a simple taper shape or would a more detailed mold work as well? The reason I ask is that we recently tested a small slender pine cone "taper" from a poly mold that if I am remembering correctly burned for three hours. I am in California right now but can check with my assistant if you are interested. We have 3/4" tapers that burn a little over an inch an hour but they are thinner at the top.
Whatever shape you go with, test with different wicking to get the optimum burn. Especially with small diameter candles, a smaller wick might burn just as well but prolong the burn time.
Sheri


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

These will be sabbath candles for Friday evenings. For years I've bought them....now want to make my own. They need to burn at least 3 hours. The store bought, non-beeswax, candles made for this purpose usually burn out at 3hours and 20-30 minutes.
Just a simple, straight or taper is what I want to end up with, but haven't seen smaller molds for them that I think will give a 3 hour burn time. 
Thanks for the hints!


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Is there any reason not to use a regular taper mold, but only pour to the height I want? Perhaps I am over complicating it. Perhaps I could just experiment with the depth of the pour into the mold to get desire burn time. Any thoughts?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay so you want a smaller candle. How about a simple dipping tank
use like a double boiler...
need...
pot for double boiler
candy theemometer
big coffee can...sans (no) coffee...the big folders, or maxwel house metal cans or the big big restrauant style cans for tomatoes if the size is big enough

then make or buy a dipper thing. Looks like something a child put together with a long rod wi....instead of discribing it
http://spiritcrafts.stores.yahoo.net/sixtadifr.html

that is better, a pick is worth a thousand words...lol

the beauty of this is you can adjust the size of the dipped candle, and almost always guaranteed straight.
I would start with a 2/0 wick, and then try the 3/0
2/0 is worded "two over zero". This wicking will get thinner as the numbr goes up. So in order of thickness from the thickest to the thinnest would be:


1/0...I like for bigger dinner tappers
2/0...this works for some smaller tapers
3/0
4/0
5/0...for birthday candles etc.
and so on

If you want PM me with your address and I can send you some samples to try. I got a load of stuff from another beek who got out of candle making and i have some wick that i never use. Have you thought of some molds from mann lake...they are the silicone and they make small tapers


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Barry, Here's what I would do. Pour some taper candles, if that's what your shooting for. Do some test burns for the desired time. Measure the candle and you'll know how much has burned. Then get a kit from smoothon.com. Take a few of the candles you poured and cut them to the proper length and make some molds. You might even find a market for the candles. (hmm, why ain't I doin this?)


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

BB...thanks for the suggestion. You got me thinking...there may just be a market for these in the communities in which I am involved. Now I am intrigued! Again...thanks!


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Barry Tolson said:


> These will be sabbath candles for Friday evenings. For years I've bought them....now want to make my own. They need to burn at least 3 hours. The store bought, non-beeswax, candles made for this purpose usually burn out at 3hours and 20-30 minutes.
> Just a simple, straight or taper is what I want to end up with, but haven't seen smaller molds for them that I think will give a 3 hour burn time.
> Thanks for the hints!


I make Shabbat candles for a few ladies in New York. If you can't figure out or don't want to make them yourself, let me know. I would be happy to make the candles for you.


----------

